# Guren vs. Mei Terumi



## DavyChan (Feb 26, 2015)

Location: Naruto vs Kakuzu
Distance: 80m
Knowledge: None

So, this is basically just to see how strong Guren is. I saw people debating on an old thread on whether or not Guren is kage level or what. So I thought I'd just pair her up against the weakest actual kage. And it is also a good match-up because they both fight in very similar manners. Long range with elemental haxx.

*Scenario 2: Guren vs Mei Terumi (can only use one of her three kekkai tenkai)*

wtf. why has no1 posted in this yet. This is a good matchup. I guess people have already forgotten who Guren is...


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 26, 2015)

I know that Guren could put up at least a mid diff. I know this for a fact.
* #staysalty* bitch


----------



## Jabba (Feb 26, 2015)

I actually had to stare at Guren's name for a cool minute since it's been so long since I've seen that filler arc. 

My memory of that movie is hazy at best, but didn't she manage to temporarily defeat the Three Tails after a long battle? Also, didn't she fight Kakashi and stalemate him (although I'm not sure what the circumstances were)?


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 26, 2015)

Jabba said:


> I actually had to stare at Guren's name for a cool minute since it's been so long since I've seen that filler arc.
> 
> My memory of that movie is hazy at best, but didn't she manage to temporarily defeat the Three Tails after a long battle? Also, didn't she fight Kakashi and stalemate him (although I'm not sure what the circumstances were)?



Yeeah. She did some good shit. She had a hax dfjutsu

Btw guys. There's a scenario 2. I put that because I already knew people like the first person who commented would be all over this forum.

And I posted Guren becuz first of all. Considering Naruto is over, any part of naruto is free-game to talk about.

2ndly, Guren irrefutable held the title for the best filler character with the best filler arc. I swear if I didn't look at naruto filler guides all the time i wouldn't have known that it was filler. It was that dam good. I actually liked tht arc better than this war arc.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 26, 2015)

Mizukage wins, Guren is a fodder shit character created to prolong a series that died along with its fillers. 

Mizukage uses her mist jutsu to cloud Guren's vision and proceeds to hide her boil release into the mist, slowly killing Guren who won't be able to track her in the mist.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 26, 2015)

-snip- The fact that she was a filler character has no baring on her power level. 

Anyway, Guren wins. Unless Mei starts the battle with Acidic Mist she has no way of killing Guren, who can shield herself from, or even crystallise everything in the Mizukage's arsenal. She was quick enough to follow Kakashi's movements and handled Rock Lee and Tenten simultaneously at close range too. The speed of Mei's attacks should be no issue here. On the other hand, Mei has no way of dealing with Guren's assortment of crystallisation techniques, which she can use in unison with Cystal Bunshin.​​


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't Hinata poke her?

Mei should melt her.  I never saw the filler so I might be mistaken.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 26, 2015)

It was a clone.

But I don't really know what to think about that because it seems like another clone fought with Kakashi.

Guren herself was a split second away from actually killing him (and she would have if it weren't for Shino's insects that had built up a resistance to the crystals she used).



jackieshann said:


> Mizukage uses her mist jutsu to cloud Guren's vision.



That seems pretty dangerous considering that Guren can just crystallize it.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 26, 2015)

Are you seriously hashtagging?

I remember Guren to be very powerful. Giving Kakashi a hell load of troubles and i guess she defeated him in every encounter. She only had troubles against Kabuto only because he had a jutsu that could destroy her crystals. Mei doesn't have that here.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 26, 2015)

*made a blood contract*

Guren fought a Kakashi who had his Sharingan uncovered, he never took her seriously. Anyway she's good, she is quick and smart fighter, but most of all the Crystal Kekkei Genkai it's hax and versatile, probably enough to overcome Mei Terumi.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought it was already established in the first encounter that Kakashi's Sharingan wasn't going to do him any good even if he activated it.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> I remember Guren to be very powerful. Giving Kakashi a hell load of troubles and i guess she defeated him in every encounter.



Kakashi didn't use his Sharingan, so she couldn't have been that threatening.



			
				Flamey said:
			
		

> I thought it was already established in the first encounter that Kakashi's Sharingan wasn't going to do him any good even if he activated it.



The Sharingan increases speed & agility and assists with Kakashi's Raiton techniques, regardless of who his opponent is.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 26, 2015)

That's true. It's just that I don't think that increase would have been very helpful looking at how their second fight panned out and how the Konoha teams were treating her. If it would have, Kakashi should have just activated his Sharingan again instead of waiting around in base for Shino to finish up helping his insects evolve, and I don't think Shino would have said that's what needed to happen if they were to have any chance at all of defeating her. 

The way she caught him should have worked even if he did have the Sharingan activated. Being airborne he'd have gained no agility increase there, and the dragons were just a diversion so that she could get him from behind (where the Sharingan can't see anyway). He was going to get it after that were it not for Shino.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2015)

So I watched the filler, and yeah, Kakashi doesn't really match up well against someone like crystal girl. I still find it odd that he didn't use it (because he uses it for every other even relatively major fight), but you're right in that it wouldn't have done anything. 

Now, as for this thread, that filler battle didn't have the feel of a Kage level bout, but I guess Mei can't really do anything but hope to catch her slipping with the Acidic Mist.

Speaking of, I keep seeing people saying that Guren can just crystallize Mei's mist, which makes no sense. How does one crystallize mist.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 26, 2015)

While I haven't exactly seen The Last, I hear that Mei can destroy meteorites with her Water and Lava Release supposedly. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2015)

Yet she can't even scratch the basic ribcage of Susano'o...


----------



## Empathy (Feb 26, 2015)

If I recall correctly, didn't Guren need her subordinate to jump in front of _Raikiri_ for her, a la Asura Path?


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 26, 2015)

It was when she was trying to hold a giant regenerating crystal together. She was stationary at that moment, literally in a corner- the only way to even get out was forward though the hole Shino's bugs made and Kakashi was in right there.

When she was free she evaded Kakashi's attempt to Raikiri her with his free hand while they clashed blades.



Rocky said:


> Speaking of, I keep seeing people saying that Guren can just crystallize Mei's mist, which makes no sense. How does one crystallize mist.



The same way one crystalizes regular moisture in the air.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> The same way one crystalizes regular moisture in the air.



I got a B in chem.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 27, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> It was a clone.
> 
> But I don't really know what to think about that because it seems like another clone fought with Kakashi.
> 
> ...



It means Hinata is Kakashi level.

I watched the video anyway, and I don't know what to make of her.  Crystal element seems really strong, possibly cheap, and if that was a clone I can only assume the real her is better.  Kakashi was clearly going to die there, but up until that combo he seemed to be taking it easy.  A lot of her earlier attacks were easily dealt with by Naruto and Shino, and Naruto's basic abilities around that time were only upper chunin.  

I laughed when Sai used his snakes in the water.  Pre-weakness Sai was clever.  Laughing more at Sai, ink element is the only bijuu-based dual element to be weak against a basic element.  Boy is the Hachibi is delicate.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 27, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> It was when she was trying to hold a giant regenerating crystal together. She was stationary at that moment, literally in a corner- the only way to even get out was forward though the hole Shino's bugs made and Kakashi was in right there.
> 
> When she was free she evaded Kakashi's attempt to Raikiri her with his free hand while they clashed blades.
> 
> ...



Raikiri used by Sharingan covered (= no precognition) Kakashi with a simple arm uppercut, not Raikiri used after a dash and especially from Sharingan Kakashi, that's really different, until you think that Guren is faster than Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuriki (1) (that could keep on toes KCM Naruto, albeit tired and not using his full speed), than Obito (2)(3)/(4) (same physical speed of no Shunshin KCM Naruto (5)) and can keep up with Minato (6) and Gated Gai (7)(8).

Anyway I see Guren easily take Mei's back with her combinations of jutsu of her Kekkei Genkai. Doing that to Kakashi was really impressive, even if he wasn't trying his best it was a very good feat. Well, not much consistentwith the manga because if canon Kakashi can feint Itachi and Pain with KB tricks and dodge Kakuzu's giant AoE Fuuton even if point blank and when already distracted, you would expect him to do that to Guren and to her jutsu, but oh well.


----------



## StarWanderer (Feb 27, 2015)

> Rinnegan enhanced



Can you show me at least one proof that Rinnegan amps speed, or gives precognition?


----------



## trance (Feb 27, 2015)

Guren? Who the hell is that?


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 27, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Can you show me at least one proof that Rinnegan amps speed, or gives precognition?



Shared vision field helps you move better when the fight is not 1 vs 1 but more people vs more people, that much is established (moving better can be compared to move faster, it's definitely an enhancement, even if it's not a raw speed boost). It doesn't give precognition, as we know, that is the Sharingan.


----------



## StarWanderer (Feb 27, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Shared vision field helps you move better when the fight is not 1 vs 1 but more people vs more people, that much is established (moving better can be compared to move faster, it's definitely an enhancement, even if it's not a raw speed boost). It doesn't give precognition, as we know, that is the Sharingan.



Ok, so i was right about the Rinnegan. I dont want to participate in this debate - i just wanted to know if i was right.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 27, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Ok, so i was right about the Rinnegan. I dont want to participate in this debate - i just wanted to know if i was right.



Well some people would argue that Rinnegan is Sharingan evolved so whatever the Sharingan gives (as precognition) the Rinnegan can only enhance, but for example with Pain and Nagato we never saw precognition, only shared vision, but who knows if Madara could use precognition through Rinnegan. Maybe shared vision counts as sort of enhanced precognition.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 27, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Yet she can't even scratch the basic ribcage of Susano'o...



If the feat I posted is true and the meteor is as big as I think it is, then whether or not she could scratch Susano'o two years prior is irrelevant. Like I said, I haven't seen the movie, so somebody needs to confirm this.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 27, 2015)

Did everybody blow up a meteor in that movie?


----------



## Jad (Feb 27, 2015)

Jabba said:


> While I haven't exactly seen The Last, I hear that Mei can destroy meteorites with her Water and Lava Release supposedly. Just throwing that out there.



Meteorites I think they are called. They were probably bus size if I remember correctly.

The biggest Meteor shown was the one falling on Konoha (which was the size of Konoha). Lee smashes one half in 6 Gates, while Sasuke used Chidori for the other.


----------

